# Anyone ever made or eaten SPONGE CANDY?



## RadishRose (May 29, 2015)

Last year my grandson and I discovered this. We made a batch and it was delicious. Not much of a candy eater here, but this seemed kind of magical and was very tasty. 

http://spongecandy.com/faq/what-is-sponge-candy/


----------



## AprilT (May 29, 2015)

It's the last thing I need to be thinking about, but, after reading what it was, I have a craving.  You said you made a batch, really, seems that would be complicated, as least for me.  Um not that I will be trying to make it or purchase it.  I still have a ways to go as far as getting the lbs off and am having a time of it as it is.  

I knew I shouldn't have looked at this thread.  Now I want some sponge candy.  LOL!  Oh well back to steak, broccoli and boiled eggs it is.


----------



## Cookie (May 29, 2015)

I used to love a candy bar called Crunchy here when I was a kid, murder on the teeth, though, I'm still paying for it to my dentist.  LOL


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2015)

I used to love crunchie bars  too...are yours the same as ours cookie..made of honeycomb and covered in chocolate? I don't eat them now I wa addicted to them once and had to have 13 fillings after eating them for years......gonna go look at Roses' recipe anyway lol...


----------



## Cookie (May 29, 2015)

Absolutely, they are a delicious treat. A little bit goes a long way.  I'll check out the recipe too.  Thanks Rose.    
Here's our version of what is also called SEAFOAM.


----------



## Lon (May 29, 2015)

Eating too much candy can turn you into a sponge.


----------



## Cookie (May 29, 2015)

That's right, Lon, instead of seafoam candy, I now eat seaweed - kelp, dulse, etc. much better for you and loaded with iodine.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Absolutely, they are a delicious treat. A little bit goes a long way.  I'll check out the recipe too.  Thanks Rose.
> Here's our version of what is also called SEAFOAM.
> 
> View attachment 18319View attachment 18320



Yup they are the ones... and look just like roses' recipe..


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2015)

Yes, that's the stuff! I actually didn't post a recipe, just a website that sells sponge candy. I don't know what I did with the recipe, but it wasn't too difficult.


----------



## AprilT (May 29, 2015)

I love spongebob. He, he, he, he.  SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS! in small doses though and I haven't watched an epi in ages.


----------

